
A product management blueprint - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/02/18/a-pm-blueprint/
======
hbradleyf
Really enjoyed this read, specifically the 'killing things'section. What are
some of your favorite PM blogs/bloggers?

